# Killstream Discord Cabal



## Vetti (Feb 6, 2021)

This is a thread dedicated to the Killstream viewers that frequent Ethan Ralph’s caller Discord who aren't note worthy enough to get their own threads. I plan on updating this OP as information about these people changes. Here are a few characters worth noting:
Discord moderators

*Green Danger / David Solomon Kude (doxed)*






Psicopax said:


> Meet David Solomon Kude aka Green Danger/Hwood
> 
> View attachment 2293874
> Spoiler warning it’s the fat man in the sports jersey.
> ...


YouTube | Xbox: GreenDanger1812 | Discord: Green Danger#8002

*Kaz / Kazeeas / Chillstream Uncut / Chillstream Clips*

Kaz is a longtime Discord moderator who is also tasked with running the Killstream YouTube mirror, branded as “The Chillstream”. Across late 2019 and early 2020, Kaz occasionally appeared on the show as a co-host. Most notably he was on the episode where Jesse PS went at Dick Masterson and attempted to kickstart the Simpspiracy. In the past, he's been a member of the Revenge of the Cis Discord community.

Twitter | YouTube 1 | YouTube 2 | Discord: Kazeeas#6684
Gold Star Callers

*Butters / YellowLantern19 (doxed)*


> Timothy Nicholas Gesouras
> Age: 25, DOB June 27, 1996
> Address: 176 Woodside Ct, Lexington, 44904 Ohio
> 
> ...


Thread

*Dark Butters / The Ghost*

Dark Butters is a regular caller who has recently tried launching an eCeleb career away from the Killstream. Under the name The Ghost, he streams games as an anime girl FaceRig, reaching single digit viewers across YouTube and Trovo.

Ghost also has associated accounts on Patreon and Subscribe Star that are predictably failing.

Archive of his shit numbers

YouTube | Trovo | Patreon | SubscribeStar | Discord: the_ghost#9506

*FlowEuphoria*

FlowEuphoria is a recently christened Gold Star Caller. Outside of this he is a co-host on the Chimpin’ Out podcast; a show hosted by Isaac Jackson that also features The Dick Show orbiter Crippled Jesus in a co-host position. It’s worth noting that the Chimpin’ Out logo was drawn by Mint Salad, as stated in Isaac’s Twitter bio. Mint is best remembered for her involvement in the altercation between Ethan Ralph and Digibro's crew.

Archive of this claim

FlowEuphoria also has his own Dlive and Trovo accounts that aren’t home to anything remarkable.

Twitter | Trovo | Dlive |  Chimpin' Out | Discord: FlowEuphoria#8012


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 6, 2021)

Now we just need a mole to log both the call in discord and Kaz's. It might be a pain with the call in servers chat getting nuked every thirty minutes tho I'm sure someone can easily set it up to archive it. Should also include his telegram since there is a ton of overlap in the two communities of his.

Dark Butters is somehow a little worse than Butters just the fact he figured he could make it big off Ralph's paypiggies.

@CECA Loather is a good boy and didndu nuffin.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Feb 7, 2021)

Vetti said:


> *Kaz / Kazeeas / Chillstream Uncut / Chillstream Clips*
> 
> Kaz is a longtime Discord moderator who is also tasked with running the Killstream YouTube mirror, branded as “The Chillstream”. Across late 2019 and early 2020, Kaz occasionally appeared on the show as a co-host. Most notably he was on the episode where Jesse PS went at Dick Masterson and attempted to kickstart the Simpspiracy. Credit where it’s due, Kaz has historically been lax about moderating the Chillstream live chat, and shit talking Ralph is usually allowed to slide.
> 
> Twitter | YouTube 1 | YouTube 2 | Kazeeas#6684 on Discord


Wasnt Kaz that british guy that was a litteral homosexual that Ralph followed on twitter for a while?



Kaz is apparently from the UK




Apparently kazes instagram confirms hes a mulatto and a homo



Ralph followed kazes insta






						Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort
					

They split up, Ethan asked FBF to remove his content and FBF claims the DMs were threatening, did not release the DMs though. It's not surprising that the "unaffiliated stream" would be fucked with considering the content they were fighting over was Ethan Ralph's latest completely wasted stream...




					kiwifarms.net
				






Mix of accounts one of them producing gay porn. Most of the accounts are gone now.







Ralph stopped following him when he was outed as a homo that was producing gay pornography.




Someone comes in to the thread and tries to spin a narrative



Summary.
Its hard to judge how accurate such old info is as it could have been proven wrong ages ago, but have a look trought the thread yourselves (1060ish or so or just search kaz) Its certainly passes my smell test.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 7, 2021)

Nordid said:


> Wasnt Kaz that british guy that was a litteral homosexual that Ralph followed on twitter for a while?


That turned out to not be the same guy and we jumped the gun on that. I recently listened to the recording the gay furry Kaz sent to show us he didn't sound like the Killstream Kaz and the voices were nothing alike.


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice I didn't make the list yet.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 7, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> @CECA Loather is a good boy and didndu nuffin.


Could @CECA Loather please explain what his relationship with the show is currently? Why did you start posting on the board? What is your current opinion of the Killstream and Ralph?


----------



## CECA Loather (Feb 7, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Could @CECA Loather please explain what his relationship with the show is currently? Why did you start posting on the board? What is your current opinion of the Killstream and Ralph?


I stopped calling in due to Covid and how it changed what time I sleep especially when the show is on. As mentioned elsewhere, Ralph tolerates me and still lets me call in for some reason. 

As for my relationship with Ralph, I told him after the tape was leaked that I am paying him so that I can continue laughing at him. Same reason why I am now watching Null's shows and why I decided to create an account to laugh at Null talking about Shoeonhead. 

He self censors a lot these days. Sometimes he doesn't take calls at all. I find it strange that I drop out from these calls even though these problems did not occur when I call in elsewhere. So to put it simply, the appeal of calling in has very much diminished.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 7, 2021)

Vetti said:


> This is a thread dedicated to the Killstream viewers that frequent Ethan Ralph’s caller Discord. While the subjects of this thread aren’t too exceptional individually, a who’s who of these side characters may be helpful for tracking future internal dramas, or for those of you who don’t regularly listen to the Killstream. I plan on updating this OP as information about these people changes.
> Discord moderators
> 
> *Chase McCaskill / ChaseFace / ChaseFaceShow*
> ...


Ceca loather description you can add he's a Chinese taxi driver.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 7, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> I find it strange that I drop out from these calls even though these problems did not occur when I call in elsewhere. So to put it simply, the appeal of calling in has very much diminished.


Almost certainly because of Gaydur's call bot.


----------



## L. Duse (Feb 7, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> I stopped calling in due to Covid and how it changed what time I sleep especially when the show is on. As mentioned elsewhere, Ralph tolerates me and still lets me call in for some reason.
> 
> As for my relationship with Ralph, I told him after the tape was leaked that I am paying him so that I can continue laughing at him. Same reason why I am now watching Null's shows and why I decided to create an account to laugh at Null talking about Shoeonhead.
> 
> He self censors a lot these days. Sometimes he doesn't take calls at all. I find it strange that I drop out from these calls even though these problems did not occur when I call in elsewhere. So to put it simply, the appeal of calling in has very much diminished.


It is going to be interesting to see how @theralph reacts to you on the Farms either way. I guess the guntguard will warn you that we at the Farms will dox you (sort of true) while neglecting to tell you that Ralph does the same not only to the alawgs but paypigs like you too.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 7, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> It is going to be interesting to see how @theralph reacts to you on the Farms either way. I guess the guntguard will warn you that we at the Farms will dox you (sort of true) while neglecting to tell you that Ralph does the same not only to the alawgs but paypigs like you too.


I figure we'll just stop hearing his name brought up on the show with no explanation. I don't think the majority of Ralph's fans lurk around here so they'll never know what happened to CECA Loather.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 8, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ceca loather description you can add he's a Chinese taxi driver.


Herro, iz dis Samantha Ralph? 
?!?!
?!!
Sorry didn't know you leverse tlooned out.


----------



## CECA Loather (Feb 8, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Almost certainly because of Gaydur's call bot.


To be fair to Gator, the other callers don't encounter this problem. I started calling in often starting from August 2019 to March 2020 and then Gator didn't introduce the Caller Bot. The calls were conducted in the server VC and I still drop out for some reason.

You can thank Black Pigeon Speaks for his stupid takes on the Far East as the trigger for me calling in. That said, I notice that soon after the tape was leaked, Black Pigeon Speaks disappeared. The last prominent appearance was him spamming PPP's chat only for us to learn that he didn't know about the leaked tape.


----------



## Bob Barker (Feb 8, 2021)

Vetti said:


> The fucker has already set up associated Patreon and SubscribeStar accounts for this project, which are doing about as well as expected:
> 
> 
> 
> Archive of his shit numbers


$2 more than gator and he isn't even offering a gatortime merch store discount. I'm impressed!


----------



## Vetti (Feb 8, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> $2 more than gator and he isn't even offering a gatortime merch store discount. I'm impressed!


Add him to the list of people who are doing better on Patreon than Gator.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Feb 8, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> To be fair to Gator, the other callers don't encounter this problem. I started calling in often starting from August 2019 to March 2020 and then Gator didn't introduce the Caller Bot. The calls were conducted in the server VC and I still drop out for some reason.
> 
> You can thank Black Pigeon Speaks for his stupid takes on the Far East as the trigger for me calling in. That said, I notice that soon after the tape was leaked, Black Pigeon Speaks disappeared. The last prominent appearance was him spamming PPP's chat only for us to learn that he didn't know about the leaked tape.


Looks like the last time he called in was January 8, but if my memory is correct he has called in once or twice afterwards as well.









						#757 - Trump Banned From Twitter, Special Dick, + Collett Live - Killstream.Live
					

Trump Gets Banned from Twitter, the Killstream Covers the Fallout




					killstream.live


----------



## Vetti (Feb 8, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Looks like the last time he called in was January 8, but if my memory is correct he has called in once or twice afterwards as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I saw him in the Trovo chat last week. Ralph didn't go on a tirade demanding his mods ban an imposter so I figure it was the real BPS.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 8, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw him in the Trovo chat last week. Ralph didn't go on a tirade demanding his mods ban an imposter so I figure it was the real BPS.


But ralph once spent weeks chatting with fake sargon and making accusations to real sargon based on it


----------



## Vetti (Feb 10, 2021)

Alright, I have some updates about the Discord community.

ChaseFace is no longer a mod; he isn't in the new server at all.
CECA Loather is not a gold star caller. I don't know if he ever was, but he has yet to be ejected from the caller server even after talking shit and lurking around on this board.
Pantsu is a mod lol.
PeptoBysmal, who calls in almost every fucking night, isn't a gold star caller either. He's definitely angling to become one but no dice yet.
PensiveCowboy, who was famously one of the biggest paypigs from the Dlive era, is NOT a gold star caller.
There is a "Senior Researcher" role that a handful of people have been assigned. I am guessing it designates users who contribute a lot of show prep or something like that, but I'm not certain. That name is Krautian.
I will update the OP with some new information before long. In addition to those updates, here are all the Discord handles of interest. I didn't include the co-host's because this is a thread for side characters. I'd expect a lot of these handles to change and become unreachable in the future.

*Mods:*
Goregothe#6009
Green Danger#8002
Kazeeas#6684
Pantsu Party#2172

*Gold star callers:*
1 Step_TOO Far#7404
Avon Chartsdale#3515
Coach Geeky Beaner#5667
EricDemamp#6574
FlowEuphoria#8012
Sedan#0833
the_ghost#9506
Walrus Aurelius#2240
YellowLantern19(Butternut)#5585

*Senior Researchers:*
Goregothe#6009
GuitarAnthony#1579
MaleGoddess#2222
Taper#1436

*Others of interest:*
Diocletian#1453 (paypig)
PeptoBysmal#3373 (sycophant)

PensiveCowboy's Twitter

Pepto's profile links:
Twitter
Trovo
YouTube


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 10, 2021)

Multi sure loves him some Ralphamale.
multi#4904


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 10, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> View attachment 1910895
> Multi sure loves him some Ralphamale.
> multi#4904


You have to worry about federal gun laws everywhere. I'm going to laugh when this retard gets a visit from the ATF.


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 10, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> You have to worry about federal gun laws everywhere. I'm going to laugh when this retard gets a visit from the ATF.


It reminds me of IP2 meth head Stop Speeding just a couple days ago getting stopped by the cops and telling them to watch his livestream. His logic was I guess if he has enough bravado the cops wouldn't call him on his bluff, but instead he just handed over all the evidence they needed to prove their case. 

Like attracts like though, cows attract cows. It's not a surprise a Ralph hanger on thinks livestreaming committing crimes is a good idea.


----------



## Fslur (Feb 10, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Alright, I have some updates about the Discord community.
> 
> ChaseFace is no longer a mod; he isn't in the new server at all.
> CECA Loather is not a gold star caller. I don't know if he ever was, but he has yet to be ejected from the caller server even after talking shit and lurking around on this board.
> ...


1step_Too Far has a youtube channel. He has recorded one of his calls. It’s mostly a  posting channel


----------



## Cup Noodle (Feb 10, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> You have to worry about federal gun laws everywhere. I'm going to laugh when this retard gets a visit from the ATF.


Yeah the Feds don't screw around with gun shit.  We may get a sequel to Ruby Ridge.


----------



## LoLDongS (Feb 10, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> Yeah the Feds don't screw around with gun shit.  We may get a sequel to Ruby Ridge.


I think he's relying on this, and the Missouri statutes that claim supremacy over all federal gun laws if all parts, labor, and construction are done/produced in state (to avoid the commerce clause). Something that's yet to be relied on in court iirc. So yeah. Paper won't save you from the alphabets yeeting your kids and your puppers.


----------



## FlowEuphoria (Feb 10, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Discord moderators
> 
> *Chase McCaskill / ChaseFace / ChaseFaceShow (MIA)*
> 
> ...


Don’t forget the YouTube! https://youtube.com/channel/UCN6JIlSbiosS1G5QlUrpKSQ


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 10, 2021)

FlowEuphoria said:


> Don’t forget the YouTube! https://youtube.com/channel/UCN6JIlSbiosS1G5QlUrpKSQ


i assumed joining the karen farms was a caning level reprimand amongst ralph's nigger cattle


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 10, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i assumed joining the karen farms was a caning level reprimand amongst ralph's nigger cattle


Oh there's gonna be a hollerin'


----------



## Vetti (Feb 10, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i assumed joining the karen farms was a caning level reprimand amongst ralph's nigger cattle


How many of Ralph's buds have accounts now? There's Flow, @GillianSeed, @Flamenco, CECA Loather, @Memology 101, @RealSouthernDingo... any others?


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 10, 2021)

I guess talking about broke dick farms so much ended up just being an advertisement.


----------



## FlowEuphoria (Feb 10, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i assumed joining the karen farms was a caning level reprimand amongst ralph's nigger cattle


I’ve actually been on the farms before I found out about Killstream but I never posted and I forgot the exact wording of the account something like KekistaniKiwiFarmer


Crystal Golem said:


> I guess talking about broke dick farms so much ended up just being an advertisement.


It’s a road that goes both ways. When I found this thread I felt like this


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 10, 2021)

Setting thread to watch.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 10, 2021)

FlowEuphoria said:


> It’s a road that goes both ways. When I found this thread I felt like this


Don't get ahead of yourself. You were mentioned in a catchall thread that has less views than Flamenco's.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 10, 2021)

FlowEuphoria said:


> I’ve actually been on the farms before I found out about Killstream but I never posted and I forgot the exact wording of the account something like KekistaniKiwiFarmer
> 
> It’s a road that goes both ways. When I found this thread I felt like this






Your browser is not able to display this video.



I'm not here to judge your sexuality but it really wasn't very nice to scare your little sister like that.


Spoiler: The best comments


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 10, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 1911368
> I'm not here to judge your sexuality but it really wasn't very nice to scare your little sister like that.


Lmfao. @FlowEuphoria - Dude *what the fuck*.


----------



## FlowEuphoria (Feb 10, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself. You were mentioned in a catchall thread that has less views than Flamenco's.


No doubt


Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 1911368
> I'm not here to judge your sexuality but it really wasn't very nice to scare your little sister like that.


Lol the shit I will do for promotion. RIP ghostpolitics dlive. I think that might have been his last stream.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 10, 2021)

FlowEuphoria said:


> No doubt
> 
> Lol the shit I will do for promotion. RIP ghostpolitics dlive. I think that might have been his last stream.


So you're the one Ghost killed himself over? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 10, 2021)

FlowEuphoria said:


> Lol the shit I will do for promotion.



Well at least it's helping your views.


----------



## FlowEuphoria (Feb 11, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 1911390
> Well at least it's helping your views.


Yeah it sucks, the only reason I want views is because I can then approach people for interviews without it looking like I’m trying to get them on my show JUST for views.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 11, 2021)

FlowEuphoria said:


> Yeah it sucks, the only reason I want views is because I can then approach people for interviews without it looking like I’m trying to get them on my show JUST for views.


Well I'm not going to pretend I know the secret to getting views but have you tried changing up your aesthetic a bit? Skull mask, vaporwave sunset, suit, fashy haircut these are all dime a dozen across a million streaming platforms. 

You should let a bit of your actual personality seep in rather than trying to just be like other shows. People will watch just about anything if the streamer is passionate and into what they are talking about.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 11, 2021)

Another big tip: Don't stream in Ethan Ralph's timeslot.


----------



## FlowEuphoria (Feb 11, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Well I'm not going to pretend I know the secret to getting views but have you tried changing up your aesthetic a bit? Skull mask, vaporwave sunset, suit, fashy haircut these are all dime a dozen across a million streaming platforms.
> 
> You should let a bit of your actual personality seep in rather than trying to just be like other shows. People will watch just about anything if the streamer is passionate and into what they are talking about.


I picked all that shit because it’s what I like  . I have influences but those are more related to some of the mechanics of the show. All of the aesthetic stuff was my choice. I hate the mask being associated with Antifa cuckery I always liked it because of Ghost from MW2. I appreciate the feedback tho, so I’ll keep all that in mind moving forward.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 11, 2021)

FlowEuphoria said:


> I picked all that shit because it’s what I like  . I have influences but those are more related to some of the mechanics of the show. All of the aesthetic stuff was my choice. I hate the mask being associated with Antifa cuckery I always liked it because of Ghost from MW2. I appreciate the feedback tho, so I’ll keep all that in mind moving forward.


If you want feedback, I honestly think you should spend most of your effort building up a YouTube presence instead of trying to stick closely to Trovo or Dlive. You can get away with saying some nasty shit on YT without getting popped. Just look at PPP. Of course somebody like Ralph will have trouble staying on because he has a mile long list of enemies, but if you aren't going to war with a million different individuals you can probably do your show on YouTube without a ton of self censoring or bullshit like that, and of course the visibility is nice.

Trying to court audiences on alternative streaming sites is an attractive idea, but most people are only going to sites like Trovo or Dlive for headliners (Fuentes, Patrick Casey, Ralph arguably), and once they're done streaming the audience doesn't stick around.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 11, 2021)

Honestly YouTube isn't nearly as bad as shitty chinese scam sites like Trovo or Dlive. People say nigger and faggot and rant about the Jews all the time, they don't get banned, at worst they get demonetised. Which isn't a huge deal now when you can get superchats via entropy or set up a patreon. Even the chat on YouTube lets you say the gamer words (turn it to Live Chat and you can see them).

The reason Ralph got kicked off was not for naughty language, it was for hosting a Holocaust debate on a charity stream, bringing journo heat on YT which pissed them off.

YouTube is still by far the best platform to build an audience or speak somewhat freely. I know that ain't setting the bar very high, but it's miles above the competition in that regard. The only reason to use Dlive or Trovo is to pander to Ralph's feelings which is not gonna get you any success @FlowEuphoria .


----------



## FlowEuphoria (Feb 11, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Honestly YouTube isn't nearly as bad as shitty chinese scam sites like Trovo or Dlive. People say nigger and faggot and rant about the Jews all the time, they don't get banned, at worst they get demonetised. Which isn't a huge deal now when you can get superchats via entropy or set up a patreon. Even the chat on YouTube lets you say the gamer words (turn it to Live Chat and you can see them).
> 
> The reason Ralph got kicked off was not for naughty language, it was for hosting a Holocaust debate on a charity stream, bringing journo heat on YT which pissed them off.
> 
> YouTube is still by far the best platform to build an audience or speak somewhat freely. I know that ain't setting the bar very high, but it's miles above the competition in that regard. The only reason to use Dlive or Trovo is to pander to Ralph's feelings which is not gonna get you any success @FlowEuphoria .





Vetti said:


> If you want feedback, I honestly think you should spend most of your effort building up a YouTube presence instead of trying to stick closely to Trovo or Dlive. You can get away with saying some nasty shit on YT without getting popped. Just look at PPP. Of course somebody like Ralph will have trouble staying on because he has a mile long list of enemies, but if you aren't going to war with a million different individuals you can probably do your show on YouTube without a ton of self censoring or bullshit like that, and of course the visibility is nice.
> 
> Trying to court audiences on alternative streaming sites is an attractive idea, but most people are only going to sites like Trovo or Dlive for headliners (Fuentes, Patrick Casey, Ralph arguably), and once they're done streaming the audience doesn't stick around.


I’m on Youtube it’s just very saturated. The channel was never monetised, it’s a good tool for VODs and such. I stream to all four at once plus entropy and Trovo for that shitty card game. Before the DLive Exodus to trovo I was on there for a couple weeks trying to get some gamer payouts, but didn’t really play a game popular enough. I have a graphics card now so maybe I can do more of that. Funny enough, the only guidelines strike I’ve ever gotten was for playing clips of fucking Baked Alaska.


----------



## L. Duse (Feb 14, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Alright, I have some updates about the Discord community.
> 
> ChaseFace is no longer a mod; he isn't in the new server at all.
> CECA Loather is not a gold star caller. I don't know if he ever was, but he has yet to be ejected from the caller server even after talking shit and lurking around on this board.
> ...


Gold Star Caller like the mods and what not are Discord roles. When Ralph's server got yeeted yet again a couple of months back, Ralph had to reassign the Gold Star Caller roles again. 

This time I suppose @CECA Loather wasn't assigned this role. Guess it is because he is inactive and stopped calling in. I am certain that he was a "Gold Star Caller" because Ralph kept on saying "Gold Star Caller CECA Loather" after CECA calls in, if you can call that since he usually yells then drops out, hangs up or whatever.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 14, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> Gold Star Caller like the mods and what not are Discord roles. When Ralph's server got yeeted yet again a couple of months back, Ralph had to reassign the Gold Star Caller roles again.
> 
> This time I suppose @CECA Loather wasn't assigned this role. Guess it is because he is inactive and stopped calling in. I am certain that he was a "Gold Star Caller" because Ralph kept on saying "Gold Star Caller CECA Loather" after CECA calls in, if you can call that calling in, yells then drops out, hangs up or whatever.


As someone who has talked to Ceca. It's Ralph who boots him and acts like his connection just _randomly cut out, like when those damn ayylawgs ddos'd my cellphone!_.


----------



## L. Duse (Feb 14, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> As someone who has talked to Ceca. It's Ralph who boots him and acts like his connection just _randomly cut out, like when those damn ayylawgs ddos'd my cellphone!_.


Sometimes CECA hangs up after asking a question. You have to remember that he is a taxi driver and it is daytime when the show is on if we are to believe that he is a Chinaman.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 14, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> Sometimes CECA hangs up after asking a question. You have to remember that he is a taxi driver and it is daytime when the show is on if we are to believe that he is a Chinaman.


If I'm to believe Ceca he joins and says his question / statement waiting for a reaction and Ralph just kicks him to end it even sooner. Only reason Ralph brings him on is for donating.
i may be biased because Ceca picked me up from the airport.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 21, 2021)

We need a bit more content in this thread so why not juice it up a bit.






Here we have Maximus. A sand nigger from the Mediterranean playing a white Italian law school drop out who larps as a highly paid lawyer whom spends hours, yes many hours having dick measuring contests with other users on a day-to-day basis. A typical caller calling in to suckle the gunt and give his totally amazing stock and crypto pro when he couldn't even read a guys limit buy order and read it as the guy buying it all for the highest limit offered and sold it for actual lower amount the user bought it at. He has no clue how the market works. Figures he's some big expert because he predicted that crypto would go up. What cum rag didn't know? One other funny thing he does is spend all day in photoshop making avatars of himself as an homosexual gladiator as you can see in the profile picture. Maxy boy here has some real cow material.


----------



## RabbitSpark (Apr 27, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> We need a bit more content in this thread so why not juice it up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 1939210
> 
> Here we have Maximus. A sand nigger from the Mediterranean playing a white Italian law school drop out who larps as a highly paid lawyer whom spends hours, yes many hours having dick measuring contests with other users on a day-to-day basis. A typical caller calling in to suckle the gunt and give his totally amazing stock and crypto pro when he couldn't even read a guys limit buy order and read it as the guy buying it all for the highest limit offered and sold it for actual lower amount the user bought it at. He has no clue how the market works. Figures he's some big expert because he predicted that crypto would go up. What cum rag didn't know? One other funny thing he does is spend all day in photoshop making avatars of himself as an homosexual gladiator as you can see in the profile picture. Maxy boy here has some real cow material.


You should also add to that he’s part of cancel culture(should I go into detail with that?) Also, here’s some interesting things from the degenerates in that server. Don’t worry, I have more of stuff like this.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Apr 28, 2021)

RabbitSpark said:


> You should also add to that he’s part of cancel culture(should I go into detail with that?) Also, here’s some interesting things from the degenerates in that server. Don’t worry, I have more of stuff like this.
> View attachment 2124252View attachment 2124253


Are you retarded? Nobody gives a shit that he said nigger, you fucking nigger.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Apr 28, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Are you retarded? Nobody gives a shit that he said nigger, you fucking nigger.


If he's upset about people saying 'nigger' he's going to fucking _hate_ when he learns that's our favorite word.

Well, one of them.


----------



## RabbitSpark (Apr 28, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> If he's upset about people saying 'nigger' he's going to fucking _hate_ when he learns that's our favorite word.
> 
> Well, one of them.


I ain’t upset about the word nigger, it’s just funny seeing apes in their natural habitat. Should We proceed to talk about the insane pedophile accusations and cancel culture activities that been larping in that server?


----------



## Cow Poly (Apr 28, 2021)

RabbitSpark said:


> I ain’t upset about the word nigger, it’s just funny seeing apes in their natural habitat. Should We proceed to talk about the insane pedophile accusations and cancel culture activities that been larping in that server?


yes. we would like to know more....go on.


----------



## RabbitSpark (Apr 28, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> yes. we would like to know more....go on.Macyyes. we would like to know more....go on.


Maxy Boy here 



likes to accuse children of pedophile without showing proper evidence. Ironic the ape wants to go to law school(proceeds to drop out) and proceeds to break the law later on. I’ll give him 12 hours to report it to the police if the accused is a pedophile. If it doesn’t , he’s full of shit and a dramacow.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jun 13, 2021)

remember plate gang?


----------



## Tom Myers (Jun 14, 2021)

nanashi said:


> remember plate gang?


We need a plate gang op


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jun 15, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> We need a plate gang op


(@Negro Joe)


----------



## Psicopax (Jun 25, 2021)

Meet David Solomon Kude aka Green Danger/Hwood




Spoiler warning it’s the fat man in the sports jersey.







BeenVerified: PDF included: 

Mother: Lorelai Kude






Social Media: https://www.facebook.com/lorelai.kude

Brother: Jesse Kude



Social Media: https://www.facebook.com/jesse.kude

At the moment I can’t archive, would appreciate any archive help.

information not dug by me but posted with permission.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jun 25, 2021)

Psicopax said:


> Meet David Solomon Kude aka Green Danger/Hwood
> 
> View attachment 2293874
> Spoiler warning it’s the fat man in the sports jersey.
> ...


So a fat Arab is Fagmencos biggest pay pig / simp.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jun 25, 2021)

Psicopax said:


> Meet David Solomon Kude aka Green Danger/Hwood
> 
> View attachment 2293874
> Spoiler warning it’s the fat man in the sports jersey.


Looks better than gator and Ralph, imo. I was expecting worse looking people coming from the Discord cabal.

At least he nails the fat man aesthetic and his presence irl is not bound to politisperg crap or Internet namefag drama.

Get a treadmill or stationary bike if you sit for long hours watching texting irrelevant Internet drama. Sucks to get your dox out, but at least you aren't u/trs (IP2 janitor).


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jun 25, 2021)

Psicopax said:


> Meet David Solomon Kude aka Green Danger/Hwood
> 
> View attachment 2293874
> Spoiler warning it’s the fat man in the sports jersey.
> ...


What is even left to say at this point? The story writes itself.


----------



## Psicopax (Jun 25, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> So a fat Arab is Fagmencos biggest pay pig / simp.


Fat arab-looking Jew.
Which is just.. strange. Considering the people he paypigs for.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 25, 2021)

David Solomon Kude? That's like one of /pol/'s made up Jew names.
I can't think of a more Jewish one that could be real.


----------



## cistendered (Jun 26, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> David Solomon Kude? That's like one of /pol/'s made up Jew names.
> I can't think of a more Jewish one that could be real.



David Solomon Kudewitzstein Ben Torahblatt

You can keep adding to it and it still sounds plausible. Jewish names have more suffixes than there are digits of Pi.

Also, that is one disgusting looking kike.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 26, 2021)

Psicopax said:


> Meet David Solomon Kude aka Green Danger/Hwood
> 
> View attachment 2293874
> Spoiler warning it’s the fat man in the sports jersey.
> ...


again, fucking rand, where are you whenever one of ralphs kike fans are exposed for being jews? nothing? just going to keep pretending the defiler of baby graves is based while he spends your paypig on bbc porn huh?


----------



## InwardsStink (Jun 26, 2021)

Holy shit absolutely unbelievable. Ralph confirmed Israeli plant to make antisemites look bad. Rand is a convenient happenstance. Wowza this forum keeps delivering, day in and day out.


----------



## veri (Sep 17, 2021)

i saw this episode of the killstream the other day and i think this caller is gay for ethan ralph and/or has some sort of schizoid personality type. says he is 44 with wife and children but offers to pay to be ralph's bodyguard in vegas as well as some other questionable statements like agreeing to share a bed with andy warski and sleep in the same room as ralph and may. these are just some of the main takeaways from this call that indicate clear mental illness. even after being kicked around and made fun of by the panel he still gunt guards on twitter. ralph replyguy and averages 2-3 tweets at him a day. called into the killstream to whine to ralph about being made fun of on discord and started acting like a schizo. even butters tells this guy off.





your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio




e-begging on twitter




tweet | archive

sperging about masks



tweet | archive



tweet | archive



tweet | archive

says he lives in philadelphia and that his house was shot 8 times during a black lives matter riot. having his house shot 8 times isn't enough of a reason to stop gunt guarding and make some money to move his children out of such a dangerous area though.



rough general protest route that i put together based on articles. will update if its off though. edit: use the blue dotted lines to put points in order, not for the exact direction the group went.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 17, 2021)

Imagine sharing a bed with a retarded Arab-like Portuguese tart and doxxxxing your entire family to make an antivax argument.

All gunt viewers are like this. 
Could this be him? Massive gunt paypig with Philadelphia area code (highlighted). 

jcc1022JacobChristian*267*2109038JacobCChristian@gmail.com72.189.77.141$ 79.99Y$ 79.99


----------



## veri (Sep 17, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Imagine sharing a bed with a retarded Arab-like Portuguese tart and doxxxxing your entire family to make an antivax argument.
> 
> All gunt viewers are like this.
> Could this be him? Massive gunt paypig with Philadelphia area code (highlighted).
> ...



i don’t think that’s him. a search of the username jcc1022 brought up a seperate odysee account. this guy homotrollius seems to use the same username on every website and already has an account on odysee for paypigging ralph. i think this jcc1022 is someone else who just lives in the same area.


----------



## Pigtoad (Sep 19, 2021)

This guy is like Trashcan man from the Stand. Has he deleted his twitter?


----------



## veri (Sep 19, 2021)

trying to mislead the farms to a faildox, he found the posts. this guy's dumber than gator.





tweet | archive


----------



## Ralphamale (Sep 19, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> trying to mislead the farms to a faildox, he found the posts. this guy's dumber than gator.
> 
> View attachment 2552594
> 
> tweet | archive


Rifles that he posted




R


----------



## veri (Sep 19, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Photos of his rifles that he posted
> View attachment 2552884
> View attachment 2552887
> View attachment 2552888
> View attachment 2552890



for civil war re-enactments?

also that’s the filthiest mattress i’ve ever seen no wonder he offered to share a bed with tardski.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 19, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> for civil war re-enactments?
> 
> also that’s the filthiest mattress i’ve ever seen no wonder he offered to share a bed with tardski.


What happened the bedsheets? Like WTF who doesn’t at least buy cheap sheets to put on your mattress


----------



## veri (Sep 28, 2021)

more schizoposting in between gunt guarding. i don't know why he cares about gun reticules when all the guns he's owned have been around before america declared independence.  





tweet | archive


----------



## veri (Oct 4, 2021)

a new gunt guard has entered. after killstream.tv was leaked a second time, the gunt guard army stands strong and runs to ralph to cry about the stalkers. 


fighting for his life in the replies


tweet | archive

tweet | archive

intrested in the catboy harem as well



tweet | archive

incel tendencies, possibly likes men which gives credence to the groyper tweet 



tweet | archive



not the best person to be talking about follower counts


----------



## Ralphamale (Oct 5, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> a new gunt guard has entered. after killstream.tv was leaked a second time, the gunt guard army stands strong and runs to ralph to cry about the stalkers.
> 
> View attachment 2597462
> fighting for his life in the replies
> ...


SnippingTool.exe newfag alert. Judging by his tweets this incel was friend zoned so many times and now his days are spent crying on Ralph n Gators shoulders.


----------



## veri (Nov 19, 2021)

schizo paypig homotrollius update, he wants to build his own waco compound and be a literal gunt guard for ralph. extensive defense training from living in the ghetto of philadelphia and having his house shot at 8 times by blm protestors


t | a
suckin the memphis micro


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Nov 19, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> schizo paypig homotrollius update, he wants to build his own waco compound and be a literal gunt guard for ralph. extensive defense training from living in the ghetto of philadelphia and having his house shot at 8 times by blm protestors
> View attachment 2733975
> 
> t | a


Well, that doesn't glow or anything.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Nov 19, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> schizo paypig homotrollius update, he wants to build his own waco compound and be a literal gunt guard for ralph. extensive defense training from living in the ghetto of philadelphia and having his house shot at 8 times by blm protestors
> View attachment 2733975
> 
> t | a


Homo Trollius is out there building a veritable Ram Ranch while us Faggot Farmers seethe, cope and dilate. Ralphamales can't stop winning!


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 19, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Homo Trollius is out there building a veritable Ram Ramch while us Faggot Farmers seethe, cope and dilate. Ralphamales can't stop winning!


Just make sure Rand isn’t manning the guard towers. He will likely fall out of the towers while being drunk on duty.


----------



## GL09 (Nov 20, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Homo Trollius is out there building a veritable Ram Ramch while us Faggot Farmers seethe, cope and dilate. Ralphamales can't stop winning!


18 naked Gunt Guards in the showers at Ralph Ranch!


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 20, 2021)

GL09 said:


> 18 naked Gunt Guards in the showers at Ralph Ranch!


That is a sight no one wants to see. 

Are there even 18 remaining loyal Praetorian Gunt guards left?


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 20, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> schizo paypig homotrollius update, he wants to build his own waco compound and be a literal gunt guard for ralph. extensive defense training from living in the ghetto of philadelphia and having his house shot at 8 times by blm protestors
> View attachment 2733975
> 
> t | a
> ...


Emphasis on homo.


----------



## FlowEuphoria (Feb 1, 2022)

Gunt Guard FOR LIFE


----------

